# God-honouring painting a act of worship ?



## Mayflower (Oct 2, 2007)

Can a God-honouring painting or music (no-singing) be a called a act of worship?

If, so or not so, why ?


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 2, 2007)

_So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. _ I Corinthians 10:31 (ESV)

Seems pretty clear to me that anything you do should be done for the glory of God, and therefore an act of worship. Painting God-honoring art and playing music with or without words. Whether these things are to be in public worship, of course, is wide open for debate.


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that truly worship though? Worship ascribes worth to God. Can this be done outside of words? We must be careful not to confuse worship with praise. Though close bedfellows, they are not the same.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 2, 2007)

If we are doing something for the glory of God is that not a form of worship? That is, when we are honoring Him with the works of our hands? I realize that this is not the same as the corporate form of worship or even private worship where we ascribe to God His worth with our mouths, but rather the spiritual service (referred to in Romans 12). 

Another way I could explain what I am trying to say is to define what idolatry is. It is when we give reverence or worship to anything other than God either through our mouths or through our actions. It goes down to the motivation of the heart. If we are doing something for our own glory or for the glory of someone else, then we are idolaters. But if we are doing it for God's glory (the opposite) it becomes a form of worship. In that sense, I believe that any work of our hands which honors God is a form of worship.


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 2, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> If we are doing something for the glory of God is that not a form of worship? That is, when we are honoring Him with the works of our hands? I realize that this is not the same as the corporate form of worship or even private worship where we ascribe to God His worth with our mouths, but rather the spiritual service (referred to in Romans 12).
> 
> Another way I could explain what I am trying to say is to define what idolatry is. It is when we give reverence or worship to anything other than God either through our mouths or through our actions. It goes down to the motivation of the heart. If we are doing something for our own glory or for the glory of someone else, then we are idolaters. But if we are doing it for God's glory (the opposite) it becomes a form of worship. In that sense, I believe that any work of our hands which honors God is a form of worship.


You have a point. However, much of the tension is in the relationship between praise and worship. The line is too blurred in today's understanding. It's also a challenge because there are at least ten Hebrew words and fifteen Greek words translated as worship in our English versions. Suffice it to say, in roughly 200 instances (depending on version) of the word "worship" not one of them relates to anything other than direct attention being given to God, or not-gods. 
Here's another angle. Consider Psalm 150. Praise offered to God with all sorts of different instruments. However, worship is not, ever. One might worship while praising God with an instrument. But the actual playing is not worship, in and of itself. 

The most common Hebrew word translated as "worship" - "The verb in its original sense meant to prostrate oneself on the ground as in Neh 8:6 “worshipped” (KJV, RSV) but more correctly “prostrated themselves” (neb, jb, nab) as the phrase ˒ārṣâ “to the ground” requires. To prostrate oneself; to worship" (TWOT). 
The most commong Greek word translated "worship" - "When the NT uses προσκυνεῖν, the object is always something—truly or supposedly—divine... Proskynesis demands visible majesty before which the worshipper bows. The Son of God was visible to all on earth (the Gospels) and the exalted Lord will again be visible to His own when faith gives way to sight (Revelation)," (TDNT).

The most common Hebrew word translated as "praise" means, "This root connotes being sincerely and deeply thankful for and/or satisfied in lauding a superior quality(ies) or great, great act(s) of the object" (TWOT). 
The most common Greek word for "praise" means, "It denotes the joyful praise of God expressed in doxology, hymn or prayer, whether by individuals (Lk. 2:20; Ac. 3:8 f.), the group of disciples (Lk. 19:37), the community (Ac. 2:47; Rev. 19:5) or the angels (Lk. 2:13)" (TDNT).

And yet another angle: I can say to you, "God is so wonderful." I'm praising God. But I'm not worshipping. I can write something that glorifies God. You might be edified and worship because of what I wrote. But that doesn't make what I wrote worship, unless it's directly focused on God. "God, you are all powerful," is a form of worship. While I can discipline my children to the glory of God, it is not worship. I can praise Him for teaching me godly discipline. But it's not worship. I can tell Him that He is the perfect discipliner. That's worship.

Well, I'm starting to . There's more, but because so many words are translated for it the time and space needed would be a bit prohibitive for the moment. I hope that  the difference and significance of true worship.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 3, 2007)

Wannabee--

You also have a good point. And in that sense, I suppose painting and music are glorifying God and not worship. But back to the original question_--"Can a God-honouring painting or music (no-singing) be a called a act of worship?"_

What is the difference between "worship" and an "act of worship"? An "act of worship" as I understand it is anything you do (God-honoring and not sinful, of course) with the heart motivation of bringing glory to God. When we worship God with our mouths or worship Him in a congregation those are acts of worship, but I see anything we do that brings honor to Him as acts of worship. (Have I totally confused you? LOL) Maybe we should ask Mayflower what he meant by "act of worship"?

JBaldwin


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 3, 2007)

I see no distinction between "worship" and "an act of worship." We need a clear definition. I tried to offer one, but my thoughts aren't clearly defined either. I'm still working through it. Again, unless I missed something, it seems to always have a direct focus on God; not about God but toward Him. Can we paint toward God? Can we play an instrument toward God? Am I off my rocker? (wouldn't be the first time.)


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 4, 2007)

We ought differentiate between "worship" and "service". 

Regards the OP, the works of the reprobate are never God honouring and I doubt very much that the arts are not under the wrath of God.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 4, 2007)

> We ought differentiate between "worship" and "service".



If all that we do is to be for the glory of God, and it is, then all of our actions should have God's glory as the ultimate motive. I do agree that perhaps I have muddled service and worship. However, as a believer, I think there is a fine line between doing work for God's glory and acts of worship, since works for His glory ultimately turn our eyes towards Him and show Him honor. 



> Regards the OP, the works of the reprobate are never God honouring and I doubt very much that the arts are not under the wrath of God.



Can you please explain what you mean by this further? 

JBaldwin


----------

